# Armalaser on the lcp model??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.

Just wondered if anyone had used an Armalaser setup on the new Ruger LCP yet? Wats yer thoughts? Good, Bad? Watever you can give me. Tnx, HG:mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Get the Crimson Trace. For a few dollars more, you will have a proven product, backed up by a first class company.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have never used the armalite nor have I seen one. I do agree the CT is a great one and personally know 3 folks with it on their LCP and a few with it on other types. All are very happy and would only have good things to report.

RCG


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Pkie dokie. Tnx 4 the heads up. HG:mrgreen:


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

FWIW:

Crimson Trace would be my recommendation...

First Crimson Trace has the reputation for quality products, and excellent customer service... On the LCP in particular the CT Laser looks "factory" while I believe the "Armalaser" has a bent metal arm that attaches the laser to the pistol, and from pictures looks tacky..

You can get the CT buying from the www.elsiepeaforum.com shop for $164.00.

I think you will be well pleased with a laser on your LCP, and particularly well pleased if that laser is made by Crimson Trace.

Best Wishes,

Jesse


----------

